# Mein neuer Filter



## Teichforum.info (5. Sep. 2003)

er besteht aus einer 200 er Tonne , mit schrägem unteren Einlauf (Skimmer + 10000 er Aquamax vom Boden) da sind einige Bürsten drin . die 2 te Tonne wird auch von unten durchflossen , auch mit Bürsten . in der dritten sind Matten mit der gleichen Technik . in der letzten ist aqua und gletscherrock sowie ein Medienbeutel mit Cyprik Plastik ....
Das Wasser ist i meinem 9000 Liter Teich sehr Klar . Die Werte sind so lala , weil dies mein 3 er Filterumbau in diesem JAhr war ,,, angefangen mit einer 100 Liter Tonne .. Da haben die Bakkies schin gelitten .Die Schlammabläufe sind so Konstruiert : 
in der ersten Tonne ist der Ablauf im Boden . in den nächsten Tonnen am tiefsten Punkt von vorne . Verbunden sind sie mittlerweile mit Rohren zum bequemen Ablassen des Schmutzes . Konische Abläufe waren nicht möglich . Auch vom Boden her nicht .  Alles liess sich Wunderbar realisieren . Das MAterial für en BAu hat ca 250 Euro gekostet .
Jetzt frage ich mich für wieviel KOI Wasser das ausreichen würde !! Denn mein Teich soll im nächsten JAhr auf 30 qm Wachsen . Würde das reichen ? Oder was müsste ich noch anbauen ? 
Pflanzen hat mein Teich . Ein Bachlauf ist nicht möglich .
Gruss Bernhard


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Sep. 2003)

*vergessen*

die anderen Tonnen haben einen Inhalt von 300 Liter  :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2003)

*Filter*

Hallo Bernhard,

ich hätte noch einen Tipp für Deine Bodenabläufe. Kauf dir im Baumarkt Estrich und Form dir einen Konus. Geht super
Oder laminier dir einen aus GFK rein.
Du mußt aber eine gute Verbindung erreichen damit sich unter der Rutsche kein Schlamm sammelt.

Ich würde die Tonnen erst mal so lassen. Was zu überlegen wäre das du vielleicht die Tonnen parallel schaltest, um eine langsamere Fließgeschwindigkeit inder Tonne realsieren kannst.
Ich hab nämlich im Moment auch diese Filterbauweise und Fördere 10Kubik Wasser pro Stunde. Das ist mir zu schnell da selbst der Vortex kaum noch Zeit hat die Schwebteilchen abzu setzten.
Bei 30 kubik mußt du um einiges mehr Wasser fördern, dann kann es schon eng werden. Nicht weil dein Filter zu klein ist, sondern die Fließgeschwindigkeit zu gering.

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

kannst Du mir mal bitte die Runde Tonne in Großaufnahme zeigen?
sehe ich richtig daß der Auslauf ein seitlicher 90 Grad Winkel in Randnähe ist ?
Warum denn das? 
Ich hoffe daß die Flussrichtung dann wenigstens GEGEN den Uhrzeigersinn ist, oder? Sonst würde ich den Sinn überhauzpt nicht verstehen... ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, daß der Auslauf des Vortex MITTIG angebracht werden muss, da ja die Schwebeteilchen zum Rand gedrückt werden

oder versteh ich bei Deinem Foto etwas falsch?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

*Re*

Du hast recht ... da habe ich bestimmt was falsch gemacht... werde es n Woche mal ändern.. Danke für den Tip
Bernhard


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

hi Ole!

Hast recht, wenn man ganz nah ran geht sieht man bürsten im "Vortex" 
Die machen aber das Fliehkraftprinzip wieder zunichte.
Vielleicht ist das aber gar nicht so schlecht...
erst ab einem Druchmesser von 1m beginnt die Fliehkraft wirklich zu wirken. Darunter ist man mit Bürsten wohl besser dran

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Dooogie,

dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, ich hab ja nen Meter Durchmesser, allerdings nun mit 3 seitlichen Einläufen, zwei für den Bodenablauf, einer für den Skimmer .... das sollte funzen.

Hatte gestern mit Azurit (Patrick) auch schon drüber gesprochen, der kennt jemanden mit einem riesigen Vortex ... vielleicht siehste demnächst mal ein paar Pics, muss mal mit ihm quatschen, das wir dorthin fahren ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

sag mal, warum denn 3 Einläufe ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Doogie,

ganz einfach, wenn ich nur einen Einlauf verwenden würde, dann ist die Gefahr sehr groß, daß irgendein Ablauf bevorzugt angesaugt wird ... und die anderen werden vernachlässigt .... habe zwar noch nie einen Vortex mit 3 Einläufen gesehen, aber schaun mer mal ..

Axo ... ausserdem kann man durch dadurch besser mit Schiebern die Leistung der Abläufe einstellen ... wie willste du das ansonsten bei einer Anschlussleitung ? Dürfte sonst nicht funzen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

? 
das musst Du mir nochmal aufzeichnen... woher kommen die 3 Anschlüsse? von allen Ecken und Enden des teichs?
Hast Du eine Skizze?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Hallo,

ich will mich ja nicht "aufmandeln", aber wird da die Strömung nicht zu stark wenn gleich drei Einläufe da sind ???   
Ich meine nur wegen Schwehrkraftprinzip?

Aber ich warte wohl besser auch auf die Skizze.  :? 

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

*....*

Hallo Wupfel,

sie sollte nicht zu stark werden, da ich mit Schiebern arbeiten werde ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

a.Hallo 

Die Strömung im Schwerkraftfilter ist doch abhängig von der Saugleistung der Pumpe und die kann man ja mit Hilfe eines Paipasses (UVC) regulieren. So realisiere ich es zur Zeit . Bodenablauf von oben, Skimmer und Ablauf in ca. 30 cm Tiefe mit 5 cm³/h Pumpe. Wird nächstes Jahr auf 7 cm³ erhöht. Durch den Filter gehen max. 4,5 cm³ / h.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Guten Morgen,

das ist richtig Lothar,daß die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von der Pumpe abhängig ist .... die Menge, die abgepumpt wird .... aber bei einem 110er Rohr kommt sicher schon heftig was zusammen, schätze mal mind. ca. 10m³. Die hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist sicher nicht schlecht für den Vortex ... das sollte seine Wirkung haben.

Jetzt kommt natürlich die Frage der Umwälzung, wie oft ich das Wasser umpumpen will,denn ich hoffe durch den Pflanzenfilter+Filtergraben+die große Flachwasserzone,daß ich nur mechanisch reinigen muss, d.h. nicht nur eine Bürstenkammer, eher 2 .... aber ich denke, das wird sich zeigen.

Anfangs war ja in Teich 2 keine Pumpe geplant, ob und welche Pumpe nun zum Eingriff kommt muss ich noch sehen, spätestens dann, wenn zum Abschluss nochmal nivilliert wird, denn wenn ich ohne Pumpe auskommen sollte (was ich mittlerweile nicht mehr glaube), dann müssen Schieber ran, ansonsten richtig sich der Durchfluss nach der Pumpenleistung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tommi,

jetzt versteh ichs nicht mehr. Wie soll ich einen Filter ohne Pumpe betreiben. Zum Filter im Schwerkraftprinzip ist schon klar, aber in den Teich fließt nur Wasser wenn du ne Pumpe hinter den Filter schaltest.
Also wenn du das hinbekommst, darfst du meinen Teich auch planen.
Was machen deine __ Störe eigentlich???

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Chris,

das ist etwas missverständlich ... ich baue ja den zweiten Teich, der erste hat ja eine Pumpe und wenn ich den 2.Teich hoch génug (wie es anfangs aussah) gebaut hätte, wäre das Wasser automatisch durch ein Rohr zurückgelaufen .... wie gesagt, eine Pumpe ist im 1.Teich .....

Den Störis .... naja, geht so,halten sich nur noch im vorderen Bereich auf, sie müssen raus, sie werden ungeduldig, das merkt man und die zwei __ Barsche tun ihr übriges dazu .... wenn die so weiter machen, geh ich mal ins Wasser und dann wollen wir mal sehen, wie so ein Revierkampf Tommi gegen __ Barsch aussieht


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

*Bodenabläufe*

Hallo @all
Das mit den vielen Bodenabläufen versteh ich nicht so ganz.
Mal als Beispiel Wenn, jemand 3 Bodenabläufe  Durchmesser 110mm
hat , was will er damit erreichen, das der Boden vom Dreck befreit wird,
vergiss es, das ist so nicht machbar.
Ich habe einen Bodenablauf 110mm, Teichboden hat ein Gefälle von ca 50cm auf eine Strecke von ca 6mtr, bei einer Pumpe ca 6m³ sehe ich gerade mal einen ca 5cm großen sauberen Rand um den Domdeckel, wenn beide Pumpen laufen passiert nicht viel mehr.Lasst doch mal eure Absetzkammern ab Grundfläche 1m² Gefälle zum Auslauf ca 30cm,Habe ich.Wenn das Wasser rausgelaufen ist, haste eine Fläche von ca 30cm die vom Dreck befreit ist, und das auch erst wenn der  Rest des Wassers abläuft.Da hilft nur eins beim ablaufen umrühren oder ausspritzen, sonst geht das nicht, bei mir jedenfalls nicht .
Und im Teich wer da glaubt das die Fische beim gründeln den Dreck zum Ablauf tragen der irrt auch, das alles geht nur mit einem Absauger. (Schlammmuli)Wer nun den Boden Ablauf durch Schieber regulieren will, der erreicht doch nur das Gegenteil, je langsamer der Durchfluss, je eher kann sich der Dreck in den Rohren absetzen(verstopfen)
Mein Oberfächenabsauger ist auch ein Eigenbau aus dem Schimmbadbereich.Ist ein ca 200ter Rohr ca 500 lang unten zu, darüber ist ein etwas größeres Rohr mit Schwimmkörper gestülpt.Unten am 200ter Rohr ist unten Seitlich ein Abgang befestigt,daran hängt die Pumpe an dieser Pumpe ist ein 40mm Rohr befestigt das zeigt genau auf den Domdeckel (passt bei mir genau)des Bodenablaufes in diesem ist ein 60mm Loch und  3cm darüber hört das Pumpenrohr auf.Wenn der Oberflächenabsauger läuft 
Drückt die Pumpe das Wasser in den Bodenablauf und dann geht’s ab zur Absetzkammer.Ich weis das ich damit die weichen Stoffe zerkleinere, aber das passiert bei andern Systemen in der Regel auch.Wer nun sagt, aber ich ziehe das Wasser von verschiedenen Stellen ab der hat auch unrecht,denn dann hat er keine Zirkulation in seinem Teich ,und die sollte schon sein.
Aber wie gesagt, Viele Wege führen nach Rom,für mich ist der meinige richtig.
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Hi Paul!
Sorry, vielleicht war heute zuviel Stress, auf alle Fälle blick ich bei Deiner Beschreibung des Skimmers nicht durch

geht's nochmal langsamer, vielleicht mit Bildern?

thx
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

*Skimmer*

Hallo Doogie
Ist normal ganz einfach.Stell dir einen Skimmer vor an dem unten eine Pumpe ist.
An dieser Pumpe ist ein Rohr das direkt über dem Bodenablauf endet.
Wenn die Pumpe nun das Oberflächenwasser durch den Skimmer saugt, wird es bis kurz 
über den Bodenablauf gedrückt, und der Bodenablauf befördert dieses Wasser zum Filter.
Oder stell dir einen Trichter (soll der Bodenablauf sein)vor, durch diesen Trichter unten ziehst du nun Wasser,
kurz über den Trichter hängst du einen Schlauch und drückst durch diesen Schlauch auch Wasser,
Nun wird der Trichter nicht nur das Umgebungswasser, sondern auch das Wasser das aus dem Schlauch kommt zum Filter befördern. Wenn man es sieht, ist es einfach, aber beschreiben ist eine andere Sache.
Paul

Werde mal ein Bild machen am We.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

*Re: Bodenabläufe*

Hallo Paul,

da ich ja absoluter Frischling in Sachen Bodenablauf bin, fällt es mir etwas schwer, deine Worte so ganz zu verstehen.

Ich will mal versuchen zu definieren, was für mich ein Bodenablauf "erledigen" soll .... also, durch das Enbringen soll eine kreisförmige Strömung für einen gewissen Bereich entstehen, damit Schwebstoffe keine Zeit haben, sich abzusetzen, sondern gezielt abgesogen werden.

Wie ich schon in dem anderen Beitrag geschrieben habe, kann ich einfach ned glauben, wie man mit diesem seitlichen Rohr/Bodenablauf mehr erreichen kann als mit meiner geplanten Version zu 2 Bodenabläufen (Ist für mich als Bodenablauf-Laie nicht verständlich).

Bodenabläufe sollten dort plaziert werden, wo eine Strömung herrscht. Betrachten wir es mal von meinem Teich her:

Die erste Strömung entsteht bei mir (ich weiss, ihr könnt es noch schlecht sehen, versuche aber noch ein Bild zu machen vom Dach des Hauses, damit wir eine Draufsicht haben, da kann man es besser erklären) im Einlauf der -30cm Zone in den -60cm Bereich. Dort entsteht die Kreisförmige Bewegung, also, dort kommt der erste Ablauf hin.

Durch diesen Bodenablauf sollte eine weitere Strömung entstehen, nämlich nach dem Einzugsradius dieses Ablaufes. Ich stelle mir das ähnlich einem Getriebe vor, angetriebenes und abgetriebenes Rad. Genau neben dieser entstehenden Strömung kommt der nächste Ablauf hin udn wieder ist eine Strömung da.

Soweit mal in einfachen Worten, so wie ich es verstehe, zwei Bodenabläufe einzusetzen, um eine gewisse Zirkulation entstehen zu lassen. Wenn man in meinem Falle nur einen nehmen sollte oder halt einen seitlichen ABlauf, läuft man Gefahr, daß "tote" Bereiche entstehen, die ich nicht wie im ersten Teich haben will, denn genau dort, wo keine Strömung ist, sondern nur stehendes Wasser, dort sind Verunreinigungen vorhanden, die man mit der Zeit absaugen muss.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mich halbwegs verständlich ausdrücken .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

*...*

.... hmmm, gibt keiner ein Statement ab zu meiner Überlegung ?    ... ich finds logisch ..


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Tommi 
Durch einen Bodenablauf soll Strömung entstehen?????
Strömung entsteht,durch das einlaufenlassen vom Wasser.
Also man soll versuchen den Filterauslauf so zu verlegen das eine kreisförmige Wasserzirkulation entsteht. Beispiel,Filterauslauf zeigt auf 
die rechte Seite vom Teich, so wird sich das Wasser von recht nach links 
in einer Kreisförmigen bewegung bewegen.Oder noch anders wenn ich in einem Kochtopf mit einem Löffel die Suppe umrühre zum Beispiel von rechts nach links so entsteht eine kreisförmige bewegung das kann sich bei einer starken Wassereinströmung bis zum Boden fortsetzen.
So würde ich eine Strömung im Teich verstehen.
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tommi, 

wie Paul auch schreibt, werden durch Bodenabläufe keine Kreisströmungen erzeugt, sondern der/die Bodenabläufe werden  innerhalb einer Kreisströmung platziert, welche durch günstige Platzierung des Filterrücklauf in Gang kommt. 

Auf den bisherigen Bildern sieht es so aus, dass der Teich ein eher quadratisches/rechteckiges Profil erhält. Es ist fraglich, ob der Versuch einer 2. Kreisströmung bei diesem Profil überhaupt zielführend ist. 
Was anderes wäre es bei einer Nierenform oder einer liegenden Acht, bei der sich eher 2 in sich geschlossene Kreisströmungen ergeben...

Wie dir bereits geschrieben, halte ich mich darüber hinaus aus der Diskussion besser raus, da ich ja die "Staubsaugerlösung"      im Einsatz habe und ich habe auch keine Erfahrung bei der Problematik "Substrat und Bodenablauf" 

Grüße
Robbi


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Moin,

das Thema wurde per Telefon und Mails geklärt, danke für die rege Beteiligung und die Informationen.


----------

